# ftp & ssl/tls

## flocchini

Posto qui dopo infruttuose ricerche su google e sul forum...

Ho attivato ssl sul mio server ftp (pure-ftpd) il problema e' trovare un client compatibile  :Sad:  Per ora sono riuscito a entrare soltanto con lftp da linux pero' e' testuale, scomodissimo... Avrei bisogno di qualcosa di grafico tipo il buon gftp che sulla carta supporta ssl ma di fatto al login ricevo un 

```
220-This is a private system - No anonymous login

220 You will be disconnected after 5 minutes of inactivity.

USER flocchini

421 Sorry, cleartext sessions are not accepted on this server.

Disconnecting from site xxxx.xxxxxxx.xxx
```

Idee?  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai compilato gftp nel seguente modo

```
# USE="ssl" emerge gftp
```

----------

## flocchini

certamente, per scrupolo l'ho appena ricompilato ma la situazione nn cambia  :Sad: 

----------

## blackfede

Ma perchè ti dice

```

421 Sorry, cleartext sessions are not accepted on this server.

```

se ti connetti con ssl dovrebbe essere crittato..no?  :Shocked: 

----------

## flocchini

secondo me e' gftp che litiga cn ssl... prova ne e' che con lftp e iglooftp entro tranquillamente. Il problema si presenta ora tragicamente sotto un'altra forma, ossia il mio router: sembra infatti che l'autenticazione ssl non passi attraverso il nat. Io ho forwardato verso la mia macchina interna la porta 21 (ftp appunto) e senza ssl funzionava. Ora cn ssl se mi connetto cn ip locale entro, dall'esterno invece no. Traggediaaaa

----------

## shev

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Io ho forwardato verso la mia macchina interna la porta 21 (ftp appunto) e senza ssl funzionava. Ora cn ssl se mi connetto cn ip locale entro, dall'esterno invece no. Traggediaaaa

 

Forwardare anche la porta ssl (443 o quale altra usi/a) non risolve?

----------

## flocchini

ho forwardato la 989 e la 990 tpc/udp, che dovrebbero essere le 2 utilizzate x ftps ma non cambia nulla... Solo mettendo la macchina interna nella dmz riesco a connettermi (soluzione inaccettabile ovviamente). Il server e' pure-ftpd, il router un dlink Di-624 del quale qui trovate una simulazione. Per ora ho sempre lavorato su "virtual server", magari potrei provare cn le "special applications"?

----------

## randomaze

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Per ora ho sempre lavorato su "virtual server", magari potrei provare cn le "special applications"?

 

Secondo me dovrebbe vastare VirtualServers.

Hai controllato che effettivamente il PC sia in listen sulla 990/989?

Hai provato a vedere (telnet?) se effettivamente sull'IP del router qualcosa risponde sulla 990/989?

----------

## flocchini

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Hai controllato che effettivamente il PC sia in listen sulla 990/989?

 

da un "netstat" pare che non ci sia nulla in ascolto su quella porta. Che magari mi sia dimenticato di attivare qsa?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## flocchini

sto facendo un po' di prove con proftpd ora... e ottengo un 

```
flocgentoo root # lftp 192.168.0.12

lftp 192.168.0.12:~> ls

ls: Login failed: 550 SSL/TLS required on the control channel

lftp 192.168.0.12:~> ls

ls: Login failed: 550 SSL/TLS required on the control channel

lftp 192.168.0.12:~> exit

flocgentoo root # lftp 127.0.0.1

lftp 127.0.0.1:~> ls

ls: Login failed: 550 SSL/TLS required on the control channel

lftp 127.0.0.1:~>

```

che sembra ragionevolmente confermare il dubbio suscitato da randomaze ovvero che ssl non vada perche' non e' in ascolto. Non so piu' che pesci pigliare

----------

## flocchini

Ok, ora riesco a connettermi perfettamente, dovevo solo giocare un po' con le porte del mio router. Il problema si presenta pero' sotto un'altra forma :

```
530 Fallback [C]

UNABLE TO ENSURE ENCRYPTED FILE TRANSFERS
```

In pratica si connette utilizzando SSL ma poi si rifiuta di fare trasferimenti criptati (sto utilizzando Igloo-FTP e pure-ftpd). Ho generato la chiave ssl seguendo le istruzioni di http://www.pureftpd.org/README.TLS

----------

## flocchini

Ho risolto tornando a proftpd, dichiarando le porte utilizzate per il pasv e forwardandole sul router... Resta il problema del client. IglooFTP-Pro oltre ad essere commerciale e' pure una schifezza e ricorrere a wine per utilizzare un client ftp mi fa venire il mal di pancia   :Confused: 

----------

